# honda 450 starting help



## txmudslinger (Feb 3, 2013)

so heres the background a buddy of mine bought a 04 honda 450 foreman he was told it sat up for about a year and all it needed was the carb cleaned and a battery so we cleaned the carb twice and added a new sparkplug and battery drained the old gas it still wont start . heres a redflag thou it didnt even have oil on the dipstick. we are gonnna do a compression test at some point this week . could a valve be stuck ? or any other things we should check ,, thanks for the help


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Forst thing is compression test. Shoulsd have about 60 to 80 psi. If that good need to know if fuel getting pulled into carb and head of motor. To do that cover the carbs back where the filter goes with the palm of ya hand hit the start button it will suck and do it like 3 times and if back of hand gets wet then carb it getting fuel. Next pull plug see if plugs wet if not then the jets in the carb are dirty need to clean again. Keep me updated


----------



## txmudslinger (Feb 3, 2013)

Alright thanks ill have to try that


----------



## txmudslinger (Feb 3, 2013)

its getting fuel should we check the timing


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

What's the compression? 


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Do u have a compression guage? Need take ase 65psi to get it stared. Also, it it has good conpression check timing. Could b off. Put motor at top dead center and check valves. Could have a bent valve


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## txmudslinger (Feb 3, 2013)

We're waitin on the gauges to get here


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Ok let me know ill help as much as possiable


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------

